# DreamChii Scan Mii (for lost pets)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

the photo was a bit blurry so it wont scan thru the pc








actual image of the code (you can try it urself)









this pendant will be comin soon 
it's sterling silver









1 inch bottle cap pendant protected with professional Resin
(Can make a design on the other side of the bottle cap as well)

Lost your pet? Never fear! DreamChii is here
Purchase this for $10
Purchase with design on other side for $15
Pay only $2 that month, email me info as in a picture of your pet, last seen, location...etc
proceeds of monthly payment will go to donation that is still in the works

The person that finds your pet will use their smartphone to scan the code and bring you to the DreamChii Lost Pets page where he/she can search for your beloved furbaby and contact me to contact you 

NEVER LOSE YOUR PET AGAIN! ♥

p.s: teaser for my secret santa! (name on this pendant is someone else)


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh WOW! That is an AWESOME idea!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

mellawson said:


> Oh WOW! That is an AWESOME idea!


thanks a bunch! i hope the sterling silver ones come soon


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Where do these come from..?!?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LovesMyPups said:


> Where do these come from..?!?


lol what do u mean? i make them


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

You make them???? GENIUS!!! If I were you I'd patent this or something, such a great idea! And you can make a lot of money with this!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Great Idea Sugar. I think this idea will really take off. BTW: 
 I agree about the patent.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, what a cool idea ! i'm really behind in the times i guess. i dont have a smart phone. maybe i will have to get one


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hey guys im so glad u guys like itm unfortunately this has been done vut not too many companies have it. they dont use the same material as me tho.


----------

